# Meet Harvey my Golden Retriever



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

This is my dog Harvey he is now 18 months old. He has been a great addition to the family and a really good boy. Here are some pics from puppy to now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*he looks lovely, i had a goldren retreiver she was a wonderful girl they are beautiful breeds *


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

I love retreivers!! Gorgeous dogs, and Harvey looks so cute  

We used to have 2 when I was a kid. They were lovely dogs.


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah he is adorable we are hoping to get him a friend soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

ahhh wat a kind looking dog he is....hes grgeous, such a sweet face.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

hes gorgeous x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Jacqui_UK said:


> Yeah he is adorable we are hoping to get him a friend soon


Yes, you never see many people with only one Golden Retriever...

I didn't even want one, but we already have three and counting.... 

Harvey is lovely! One of our pups is called Harvey and so was my girls' Granddad.


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwwww I would love to see them


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

He's lovely and a great name too


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Very cute  they're lovely dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes lovely, a very hansom chap


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys again


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures...i like the 3rd picture best


----------



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww he is so gorgeous.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Good job my 15 year old daughter is in bed, as she would be going crazy if she saw this gorgeous dog.... She has wanted a Golden Retriever since she was 5 years old!


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Me too but I had to wait till I moved out lol finally I have him


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jacqui_UK said:


> Me too but I had to wait till I moved out lol finally I have him


how is he bred Jacqui


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Goldens will always have a soft spot with me lovely pic...Jill


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

canuckjill said:


> Goldens will always have a soft spot with me lovely pic...Jill


I'll send one out to you Jill LOL


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I might take you up on that! Tashi you have goldens too? I had one when my mum was sick and she was so great only had to tell her once not to accept food from mum (we had to moniter intake )...Jill


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

canuckjill said:


> I might take you up on that! Tashi you have goldens too? I had one when my mum was sick and she was so great only had to tell her once not to accept food from mum (we had to moniter intake )...Jill


go have a look on my profile - we breed them lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

i'm gonna do that NOW


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Harvey is a Beautiful boy


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!!

We have a Golden Retriever puppy too who's only just 11 weeks old ( some pics of him in previous posts) - this is my second Golden, I absolutely love them - but then again I love all dogs and cats 

Sal
x


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

He was a rescue pup that had a heart murmur but it has all cleared up now  I don't know about his breeding all I know is he was rescued from a farm in wales. I just fell for his story and never thought I would find a rescue one let alone a pup. He is so special to me.

He is a gorgeous boy and can't wait to soon get him a buddy


----------

